# Why does my puppy always try to put his paw on me?



## Acejin

Hi,

Whenever I`m petting my 6 months old gsd he continuously tries to put his paw on my hand.
Time after time I push it down right when I see him lift it and tell him "no" but he still does it until I give up and let him get away with it although I don`t know if it related to a bad behavior.
I did some searching and found that there are many differences of opinion that "Offering paw" can be a gesture of affection and friendship or indicate dominance.
I thought I have the most submissive dog but now I'm not sure and maybe I see things differently than they really are. When I pet him he usually lying down with his ears back If it could point to something.

Do you have experience with this behavior? what is that mean?

Many Thanks!


----------



## RocketDog

I would say it's a gesture of friendship/affection. Have you taught him to shake? I taught my pup, and sometimes when I stick my hand out to do something else now he automatically tries to "five" me. LOL


----------



## carmspack

vicious circle with dog getting anxious. You are annoyed. He offers a calming signal . You try to correct him , he offers again , he becomes more anxious and the paw giving accerlates - and so does the anxiety. You already said you thought you had the most submissive dog -- very likely . Stop patting him so much and get the bond in another matter. This may be too stimulating for him. Play ball , take a walk , allow the dog , some distance .
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Emoore

Agree with Carmen. The "pawing" motion is a sign of submission and appeasement in young pups. You get upset and annoyed, he picks up on that and feels more insecure and submissive so he gives the appeasement signal, you get more upset. . . vicious cycle. I say ignore it. It will go away as he becomes more confident.


----------



## doggiedad

when he gives you his paw use that time
to teach him "give me your paw". then teach
him "other paw" or wahtever command you like
for giving the other paw.


----------



## bellamia

I think its cute! Mia does it a lot! it almost feels like shes trying to hug or hold. not dominance, in our case anyway. ill have u know shes not one to come for petting or cuddlin but i think she secretly like it if we insist on it, then theres a lot of paws and hugs!:wub:


----------



## Acejin

Thank you for your comments!

Most of the time someone approaches him he lay down on his back and bent his forelegs and does a look of "please pet me I won`t bite you".
When I think about it I'm not petting him very much, I do when he entered the position I described.

It looked like he had a foot reflex to put his paw on my hand, I also noticed that my mother pet him he entered his petting position but never put his paw on her, He just freezes himself and don`t move. My mother a little afraid of him and pet him only once in a while but every time he sees her it seemed that he seek for her attention.

What does it mean that he don`t put his paw on my mother? He trusts her, give her respect? 

I have to note that he receives a regular activity on a daily basis which include fetching a ball, walking, obedience, dog park etc..


----------



## doggiedad

don't worry about him giving you his paw and not
giving your mother his paw. you and your mother
pet him a lot.



Acejin said:


> Thank you for your comments!
> 
> Most of the time someone approaches him he lay down on his back and bent his forelegs and does a look of "please pet me I won`t bite you".
> When I think about it I'm not petting him very much, I do when he entered the position I described.
> 
> It looked like he had a foot reflex to put his paw on my hand, I also noticed that my mother pet him he entered his petting position but never put his paw on her, He just freezes himself and don`t move. My mother a little afraid of him and pet him only once in a while but every time he sees her it seemed that he seek for her attention.
> 
> What does it mean that he don`t put his paw on my mother? He trusts her, give her respect?
> 
> I have to note that he receives a regular activity on a daily basis which include fetching a ball, walking, obedience, dog park etc..


----------



## Emoore

Acejin said:


> .
> 
> It looked like he had a foot reflex to put his paw on my hand, I also noticed that my mother pet him he entered his petting position but never put his paw on her, He just freezes himself and don`t move. My mother a little afraid of him and pet him only once in a while but every time he sees her it seemed that he seek for her attention.
> 
> What does it mean that he don`t put his paw on my mother? He trusts her, give her respect?


Nope, you just answered the question in the previous paragraph. You have a very timid dog. Your mom is a little afraid of him and a kind of timid herself. So he doesn't feel the need to do the submissive paw gesture with her. Your body language conveys more confidence so as shy as he is, he feels the need to be more submissive towards you. 

Don't think of it in terms of respect and trust. Think of it in terms of body language and submission. An extremely submissive dog will be more submissive to someone who has confident body language, and not quite as submissive to someone who has more timid body language.


----------



## Acejin

Is it good or bad that my puppy is so submissive? 

When we meet new people on the street who want to pet him he walk toward them, sitting in front of them, lower his head and slink the body down smaller with ears back - He lets everyone pet him and sometimes even jump on them although it`s rare.

When he plays with other dogs he always trying to give them a hand slaps with his paw which is funny and I don`t know what`s that mean. He wants to play with any dog​​ even If the dog shows signs of aggression he would run towards him and I'm afraid that eventually some dog would attack him.

Questions:
How can I get him to be less submissive? 
How can I teach him when to stay away from dogs who don`t want to play?

Thank you for your priceless advices!


----------



## RocketDog

Encourage his confidence. In training and at home, set him up for success and throw parties AT HIS THRESHOLD when he does! Don't be harsh or lose your temper with him.  Puppies don't need that much correction when they're young anyway, and submissive dogs probably less. (Even though the best of us get frustrated with even the best of dogs!) 

Don't let him approach unfriendly dogs. Place yourself between him and the other dog. Only let him play with friendly, well-mannered adults (or pups that you know too) that you KNOW, or feel VERY confident about. Let him know YOU HAVE HIS BACK, and YOU will take care of him.

Relationships, even with dogs, are built slowly and steadily.


----------



## Emoore

Acejin said:


> Is it good or bad that my puppy is so submissive?


 I don't know that it's a good or a bad thing, it's just the way he is. 


Acejin said:


> Questions:
> How can I get him to be less submissive?
> How can I teach him when to stay away from dogs who don`t want to play?


Encourage his confidence. Get him into something fun and confidence building like agility. Let him have lots of fun, positive life experiences. Don't correct him very much and when you do make them gentle. It's YOUR job to keep him away from dogs that don't want to play. If you see that they're not playful, keep him away from them. And for the love of all that's holy, keep your poor submissive guy out of dog parks.


----------

